# In welchem Forum das Topic zum ESK-Gipfeltreffen?



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2002)

So Leute,

da ihr ja bereits harzbikers Tourankündigungstopic (24.2) für die Diskussion über das neue Lokalforum "Thüringen und Umbegung"  mißbraucht habt möchte ich doch gleich mal der nächsten anstehenden Disskusion über das o.g. Thema ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen und mache gleich mal eine Umfrage!

Hiernochmal der Inhalt für das anstehende Topic:

Im Mai in der Zeit von Do., der 9.5. (Vatertag bzw. Christi Himmelfahrt), Dank an rob für die Lieferung des Datums , bis zum So,, der 12.5. soll ja vorraussichtlich die Gesamt-ESK-Pionierübung unter dem Motto *"Über allen Wipfeln ist Ruh´"* stattfinden.
Geplant ist ausserdem der *ESK-WvdV-Gedächtnis-Cup* (WvdV = Walter von der Vogelweide).

Meine Vorstellung dazu (der Vorschlag mit dem Vatertagswochenende kam übrigens von mir *AufDieSchulterKlopf*) war ursprünglich folgende:

Do. 9.5.: Anreise Berlin mit abendlichem xx'tem SfdW.
Fr. 10.5: ESK-WvdV-Gedächtnis-Cup (im Grunewald oder ähnlich)
Sa.11.5: Frühe Anreise in den Harz zur Pionierübung mit abendlichem Ausklang.
So.12.5: Apell und Abreise.

rob machte jedoch den Vorschlag (da er mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden hatte) die o.g. Veranstaltungen komplett im Einsatzgebiet der Pionierübung stattfinden zu lassen.

Also, dann stimmt mal ab in welchem Forum das Topic mit allen Informationen hierzu geöffnet werden sollte.

An der Abstimmung teilnehmen dürfen alle, ausgenommen Mitarbeiter ... blablabla ... und nicht die Berliner (die Fraktion ist schon zu stark  )


----------



## rob (14. Februar 2002)

Naja, für erste Vorkoordinationen sollte meiner Meinung das Berlinforum mißbraucht werden, *aber* wenn das Thüringen (oder wie das auch immer heißen mag)-Forum erwacht ist, sollten dort alle weiteren Beredungen beredet und Entschlüsse entschlossen werden. Ist doch mehr als logisch!! 

Zum zeitlichen und örtlichen Ablauf der Veranstaltungen würde ich tatsächlich folgendes Vorschlagen, was ich auch heute Abend beim SfdW präsentieren werde sollen hätte sein können machen:  
- Donnerstag 09.05.(Christi Himmelfahrt/Feiertag!):  Anreise ins Eichsfeld und abendlicher SfdW 
- Freitag 10.05.: ESK  WvdV Gedächtnis Cup im Eichsfeld
- Samstag 11.05.: Gipfeltreffen im Harz samt eisenharter Hochharzgipfeltour (frühes Aufstehen und Fahrt per Auto Richtung Zentralharz) 
- Sonntag 12.05.: lockerer Ausklang im Eichsfeld und Abreise

So denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

@ rob

Dein Vorschlag zum Ablauf des "Pioniertreffens " hört sich ja ganz gut an. Laß doch morgen mal hören was das "ESK" dazu sagt.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr überhaupt Beschlußfähig seit,wenn euer
Oberst nicht da ist.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Pan (14. Februar 2002)

Also, das Reg-Forum is mir wurscht, solangs hier bleibt  
Denke aber mal, da es im Capitol-Forum angezettelt wurde (war doch so, oder) können die auch die Planung/Koordination übernehmen... 


Rob´s Programmvorschlag is auch nicht schlecht, aber...

....da bin ich dann (wenns denn klappt) schon mal 4 Tage wech von Hause und dann nur zwei Tage biken???? Nachbesserung erwünscht!!!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2002)

Also, da der Donnerstag ja bereits ein freier Tag ist, könnte man natürlich bereits vorm SfdW noch 'ne kleine Runde durchs Eichsfeld drehen, sozusagen als Aufwärmrunde für den am nächsten Tag anstehenden Cup. Anreise ins Eichsfeld sollte dann natürlich bis Mittag erfolgt sein, denn so lange Hell ist's im Mai ja Abends auch noch nicht, oder?
Am Sonntag würde ich gerne nach dem Aufwachen wieder nach Hause fahren, so daß man den Sonntag noch ein wenig zum erholen nutzen kann.

@PAN: Wenn's dir zu wenig biken ist, kannst ja gerne mit dem Rad anreisen (wie es sich übrigens für'n richtiges Eisenschwein ziemen sollte).


----------



## sketcher (14. Februar 2002)

Zur Umfrage:
Es sollte dort besprochen werden, wo dann auch gefahren/gesoffen wird.

Zu Robs Vorschlag:
Als Grobplanung bereits brauchbar 

Zu Pan's Einwand:
Lasst es uns locker angehen. Wenn welche am Anreisetag gleich biken wollen, ist doch kein Problem und wer am Morgen nach der Mördertour im Harz schon wieder im Sattel sitzen kann: bitte schön! Jeder wie er mag.

sketcher


----------



## Pan (14. Februar 2002)

So sollten wir es machen!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## michael59 (14. Februar 2002)

ort des treffens sollte direkt der harz sein, harzbiker hatte mal erklärt daß er dort einige hütten als unterkunft requirieren kann.
die möglichkeiten dort eine gemeinsame tour (mit spaß) zu machen und dann für die nicht ausgelasteten noch eine harte strecke dranzuhängenist dort gegeben.

wenn der termin steht, versuche ich zu klären obwir auch unterirdisch einige runden drehen können.

gruß  michael


----------



## Harzbiker (15. Februar 2002)

Mit der Unterkunft,wäre also nicht so das Problem.Ich müßte halt
nur rechtzeitig die ungefähre Anzahl wissen und dann könnte ich
eine Hütte beschlagnahmen.Je früher ich halt Details weiß,desto besser.Ich könnte mir nämlich vorstellen,das an diesem verlängerten Wochenende ein paar mehr Leute auf die Idee kommen ihre freien Tage im Harz zu verbringen.



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------

